# L. es SC., Ing. Chim., PhD



## ulala_eu

Hello everybody!

Can somebody please help me with this? I'm getting crazy! This is the description of someon working in the field of sports nutrition:* Dr. Alain Regnault // L. es SC., Ing. Chim., PhD*. The thing is I need to translate it into Spanish and I don't know what the first abbreviations mean. Do you have any idea? If it helps, I found out that Chim could be a health information technology industry association, but I don't know if it makes any sense. Anyway, this is the original text. Thank you so much for any ideas


----------



## ulala_eu

Hi, again! Can anybody help me?


----------



## Salegrosso

_Ing. Chim._ should mean Chemical Engineer (Ingegnere Chimico, in Italian)
_Ph.D._ means Philosophiae Doctor (the doctoral title, see many threads on WordReference about that),
but about _L. es SC._ I have absolutely no idea. 
_SC._ could be for _school_, perhaps. School of what?
Good luck...


----------



## avizor

Ph. D. es *physician*, médico por el contexto


----------



## lmryod

According to the name of the guy, I would say he is french...
L. es SC would be "licence de sciences" (a three year degree in sciences)
Ing. Chim. would be "ingenieur en chimie" (chemical engineer)
and PhD is the doctoral degree in many countries...
Hope it could help.


----------



## Salegrosso

Imryod, I'm sure you've got it, excellent!! 
Avizor, I don't agree with you: PhD is the doctoral title, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## coolbrowne

I second that 


Salegrosso said:


> PhD is the doctoral title, nothing more nothing less.


I am under the impression that Phd is used in English-speaking countries/institutions. I wonder if there are significant exceptions thereto...


----------



## David

My, my we can make a simple question complicated, can´t we. The appropriate translation from French, not Spanish, but no problem, would be 

L. es Sc., Ing. Chim., PhD
"L. es Sc. [Undergrad. degr. in Sciences], Chem. Eng., Ph.D."

Easy, ¿que no? And it's es Sc., not en Sc.


These are three degrees from Europe. L es Sc is License es Sciences, roughly equivalent to a B.S. degree. a _Licence es Lettres _ is pretty close to a B.A. in the US or an AB in GB.  Ing. Chim. is a degree in Chemical Engineering. PhD, which comes from Latin and means "Doctor of Philosophy," is exactly the same in English and European languages and does not require translation.


----------



## coolbrowne

I was going to say "you _ain't_ seen _nuthin'_ yet"...





David said:


> My, my we can make a simple question complicated, can´t we.


But, seeing that you are over the 5K-post mark, I bet you have seen threads that are much more convoluted.


----------



## Salegrosso

David said:


> My, my we can make a simple question complicated, can´t we.


 
Hi David, excuse me for my (trivial perhaps) question, but... what do the two *my*s at the beginning of your sentence mean? Is it slangish or proper English?


----------



## ulala_eu

Wow! Thank you so much for your answers, guys! I finally had to render the translation without translating that line. I hated to, but they were in a hurry, so... And Salegrosso, "my, my" it's simply an expresion like "ay, ay" in Spanish.


----------



## Salegrosso

ulala_eu said:


> And Salegrosso, "my, my" it's simply an expresion like "ay, ay" in Spanish.


 
Ok, but same question: what does "ay ay" mean in Spanish? (Sorry for my ignorance)


----------



## coolbrowne

In Spanish. "ay, ay" is _somewhat like_ "ahimè" in Italian, _somewhat like_ "Oh, no!" in English.





Salegrosso said:


> Ok, but same question: what does "ay ay" mean in Spanish


 Of course, in each language, the nuances may vary. Also, if I am not mistaken, it may be more common to hear it in threes: "¡Ay! ¡Ay! ¡Ay!", (but don't quote me on that, as I could suffering from "_Brazilian memoritis_" )

As for "My, my", it's a _somewhat_ more sarcastic version of "Oh, my", which is short for "Oh my God!", or "Oh my goodness!"

Saluti


----------



## Salegrosso

Coolbrowne, thank you very much for your clear explanation.


----------

